# Các thương hiệu GBHLD nổi tiếng trên thị trường



## Ctylasa (20 Tháng chín 2021)

*Giày bảo hộ lao động* có những thương hiệu tốt nào mà bạn nên mua, đã bao giờ bạn tự hỏi mình chưa?

Thế rồi quý khách tìm hiểu thông tin ở không gian internet, nhưng mãi vẫn chưa tìm thấy thông tin bạn cần. Và rồi bạn tìm được và đọc tới bài viết này của tôi. Chúc mừng quý khách, bạn đã tìm đúng địa chỉ để đặt mua giày bảo hộ chính hãng rồi nhé!

Khi dùng giày bảo hộ lao động, có một số thương hiệu nhất định quý khách sẽ cần phải lưu tâm để đảm bảo thế này: giày bạn chọn phù hợp ở môi trường làm việc của bản thân. Để tự tin, điều quan trọng nhất là quý khách phải hiểu được tầm quan trọng của sản phẩm. Ngay bây giờ tôi sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn về những hãng giày nổi tiếng đang có bán trên thị trường nhé!

*Thương hiệu Safety Jogger giày bảo hộ lao động nhập khẩu uy tín*​Đó là thương hiệu giày ủng bảo hộ lao động ra đời từ năm 1950, xuất xứ bởi vương quốc Bỉ, gia công ở Trung Quốc, có nhiều kho hàng cùng với đại lý bán hàng chính hãng tại nhiều châu lục, nhiều quốc gia trên toàn thế giới. Hàng năm thương hiệu giày bảo hộ Jogger xuất xưởng khoảng 30 triệu đôi bao gồm cả giày, *ủng bảo hộ Safety Jogger*, giày thể thao, giày sử dụng hàng ngày.

Lợi thế của hãng là chất lượng bảo hộ cao, đi đầu thế giới về nghiên cứu cũng như áp dụng những công nghệ mới nhất vào sản xuất. Điển hình như ứng dụng vật liệu Kevlar vốn được dùng trong quân sự (áo giáp, áo chống đạn,...) vào trong thiết kế miếng lót SJ Flex chống xuyên thủng cho giày và ủng, giúp giảm trọng lượng (so với miếng lót thép) cũng như tăng độ an toàn.

[caption id="attachment_13013" align="aligncenter" width="700"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Safety Jogger Manager S3 với tấm lót công nghệ cao SJ Flex_[/caption]

Sản phẩm thương hiệu Safety Jogger rất đa dạng về kiểu dáng mẫu mã, có phần chịu ảnh hưởng bởi dòng giày thể thao cùng hãng. Chỉ tính về giày bảo hộ lao động Safety Jogger, hãng có rất nhiều dòng như thể thao (Sport), giày nữ (Ladyline), cổ điển (Classic), Racing, công nghệ cao (Hi-Tech),... Ủng bảo hộ lao động Safety Jogger tuy rằng ít mẫu mã hơn nhưng cũng có nhiều loại như chống nước, chống lạnh, môi trường khắc nghiệt...

Đặc biệt thương hiệu còn có nhiều loại giày ủng bảo hộ có trọng lượng rất nhẹ, không nặng hơn so với giày thể thao thông thường. Giày bảo hộ thương hiệu Jogger Speedy S3 là sản phẩm được ưa chuộng nhờ lợi thế này.

*Giày bảo hộ lao động thương hiệu Việt - giày ủng Sami*​Khi nghe đến tên giày, ủng Sami chắc hẳn không ít người cho rằng nó có xuất xứ ở nước ngoài. Việc này là hoàn toàn không chính xác. Sami là một sản phẩm đặc thù với thương hiệu “Made in Việt Nam” chính hiệu, sản xuất dựa trên dây chuyền công nghệ từ đất nước co nền khoa học công nghệ phát triển là Nhật Bản, là nước đứng Top đầu trên thế giới về việc sản xuất chế tạo. Công ty mua lại dây chuyền công nghệ sản xuất giày này là ban lãnh đạo đã có một tầm nhì rộng lớn cũng như muốn các dòng sản phẩm mang thương hiệu Việt tới với người dùng Việt Nam và vươn ra trên toàn thế giới.

*Giày bảo hộ Sami* dù là xuất xứ ở Việt Nam thế nhưng chất lượng của sản phẩm không hề thua kém hàng nhập khẩu. Tại thị trường Việt, giày bảo hộ lao động Sami được kiểm định đã đạt tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng với quy định hiện hành của luật pháp trước khi mang sản phẩm ra thị trường. Chính nhờ điều đó, mọi người hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về giá trị và chất lượng mà sản phẩm này mang lại nhé!

[caption id="attachment_12909" align="aligncenter" width="541"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Hình ảnh sản phẩm giày Sami thấp cổ_[/caption]

*Giày bảo hộ lao động ABC cũng là một thương hiệu Việt*​Thương hiệu giày bảo hộ ABC là tên hãng quen thuộc đối với những người lao động bởi nhiều lĩnh vực công, nông nghiệp. Giày ABC là sản phẩm chất lượng tốt made-in-Vietnam, đáp ứng nhu cầu cơ bản của người lao động, đồng thời có giá thành khá “mềm” nên có thể dễ dàng trang bị cho hàng trăm, hàng vạn công nhân làm việc trong nhà xưởng.

Giày bảo hộ lao động ABC là mẫu giày thường được mua bằng số lượng lớn để trang bị cho nhà xưởng. Giày có ưu điểm là giá rẻ, đáp ứng được nhu cầu cơ bản của giày bảo hộ mà người sử dụng cần có.

*Giày bảo hộ lao động thương hiệu đến từ Nhật – Hàn Quốc*​Những thương hiệu đến từ Nhật Bản có bề dày kinh nghiệm sản xuất, thiết kế giày, ủng bảo hộ lao động. Một số thương hiệu đó là giày bảo hộ lao động Marugo đã có truyền thống 100 năm nghề nghiệp. Trong khi đó Takumi lại được yêu chuộng nhờ kiểu dáng hiện đại hơn và giá thành phải chăng. Một số mẫu như Takumi THS 120, Takumi THS 115, góp mặt trong số những mẫu giày bảo hộ lao động được yêu chuộng nhất hiện nay.

[caption id="attachment_12349" align="aligncenter" width="501"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Sản phẩm giày bảo hộ lao động Ziben_[/caption]

Theo đó, giày bảo hộ lao động Hàn Quốc lại nhấn mạnh bằng thiết kế thời trang, hiện đại, đậm chất thể thao. Các thương hiệu Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng là Ziben, K2. Một số mẫu như Ziben ZB-121, Ziben ZB-142 là các mẫu giày được nhiều người lao động tin dùng.

Mua giày, ủng bảo hộ lao động tại *Thế Giới Giày Bảo Hộ*, trang mua bán giày, ủng bảo hộ 100% chính hãng, chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm thương hiệu hàng đầu Việt Nam cũng như trên toàn thế giới đạt thiết kế kỹ thuật chất lượng cao.


----------

